# White fuzzy stuff



## mfgann

So, I have something growing on the new log and a few plants I have in my tank. I think I saw it in my tank before adding the log, it just seems to be growing best there.

Is this some form of algae or bacteria? I can break it up by rubbing on the wood, but it is not really something I can grab onto. It seems like a mold-like substance.

Any ideas? How to get rid of it?
This tank is not yet established.. still cycling, so I hate to disturb the bacteria growth, but I worry about a tank full of cotton *y2

Also, I'll mention this is my "beaslbob build" so it doesn't have real filtration, just an airstone in there right now. The white specks in it seem more like waste or dirt than anything alive.

Ideas?


----------



## jrman83

If it is new driftwood, it's normal. Should go away after a couple of weeks.


----------

